# Outlook 2010 Contacts file as incorrect



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

I have Outlook 2010 contacts set up to file as Lastname, Firstname.
However, when I enter a new contact, it shows file as firstname, lastname.
The clickdown box gives me an option to file as lastname firstname (without the comma).


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Verify that the first name and last name are in the correct fields by clicking on FULL NAME and see if they're populated correct.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

djaburg said:


> Verify that the first name and last name are in the correct fields by clicking on FULL NAME and see if they're populated correct.


Thanks for that. You are right, they are not showing up correctly in the Full Name field. I corrected the problem now.


----------

